# Reading Problem: I just can't handle the Turin thing again!



## HLGStrider (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok. . .I'd only read the Sil once and it was a few years ago, so on this site I recently found myself with huge memory gaps, which isn't good for posting. . .so of course, I decided to re-read it.

I counted on it being slow going. I am continually getting distracted by other books, etc. . .however, I recently came onto a new road block:

I CAN'T make myself read the Turin story. The first time I read it it depressed me to no end. I am afraid to do it again. I don't like being depressed. . .I got to where he's settled with the elves and Findulias is making eyes at him, and I remember her dying. I don't want to read that. I remember the thing with his sister. I don't want to read that. I remember the thing where he dies and they die and everyone dies. . .really don't want to read that. . .

I'm just afraid of being depressed!

I know this is a lot of people's favorite part, but I can't handle it. Help me!


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Dec 18, 2003)

* hands *Elgee* a rectangular black piece of linen cloth *

Here you go, my friend ... 

1) If you choose to look and see what happens in the story, use this cloth as a handkerchief to dry any tears.

2) If you prefer not to look, use this cloth as a blindfold.

3) If you end up going into mourning, wrap this cloth around your arm to wear as a commemorative armband.

"A Turin Turambar turun ambartanen ... "

But perhaps you can master your doom, *Elgee,* lest it master you.

Choose wisely! 

Good luck!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm afraid I'm leaning towards number two. . .I'm an emotional sort of person. . .I need semi-happy endings. A semi-sad ending I can take but not a completely sad ending. . .is there any hope for me?


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Dec 20, 2003)

Your hope lies in preferring hopefulness! 

* Tosses the black linen cloth high into the air, where it vanishes with a puff of smoke. In its stead drops down into Gandalf's hands a fresh bouquet of asphodel, elanor, and niphrodel flowers, which with a flourishing bow he presents to Elgee. *

Rather, cover your eyes thus.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 20, 2003)

Radagast may not be a gentleman (or he may), but his grey companion certainly is. . .thank you very much.

Maybe I just need something nice to look forward to after I read Turin. . .why couldn't Beren and Luthien have been after? I like them a lot. . .course, it sort of would have messed up the time table.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 20, 2003)

The _Narn i Hîn Húrin_ is one of my favourite parts of the Silmarillion, if not indeed my absolute fave. But I admit, it is very grim and depressing.
What I did when I read it for the first few times was that I concentrated on the positive things in the story: Túrin managed to kill Glaurung, Morgoth's most terrible weapon of destruction at the time. Also, both Túrin and Nienor were missed and remembered with reverence. 

But if that's not cheerful enough, I suggest you read either _Of Beren and Lúthien_ in the Silmarillion, or _Of Tuor and His Coming to Gondolin_ in Unfinished Tales. The latter is both very optimistic and legendary; and you get to see Ulmo!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 21, 2003)

I already read about Luthien. I finished it very quickly, sort of devoured, that part. . .


----------

